# Experience With H2O Mobil in Mexico?



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We still need spend time in the US and Mexico which makes cell phones problematic.
Best Buy is telling me to try H2O as "free calls" in 50+ countries.
When in the US, we need calls throughout the US as well as to Mexico. When in Mexico we need calls to the US and throughout Mexico. Would be great if people in Mexico could call us without calling the US number.
Best Buy says all but the last is true but can't get confirmation. Anyone using H2) in Mexico?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> We still need spend time in the US and Mexico which makes cell phones problematic.
> Best Buy is telling me to try H2O as "free calls" in 50+ countries.
> When in the US, we need calls throughout the US as well as to Mexico. When in Mexico we need calls to the US and throughout Mexico. Would be great if people in Mexico could call us without calling the US number.
> Best Buy says all but the last is true but can't get confirmation. Anyone using H2) in Mexico?


There is a suplier here in PV called IUSA and our friends switched to them from TelCel. Offers "free" calling throughout Mexico and a number of minutes for US calling. Postpaid plans only. They still buy a US mobile when visiting the US.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, we've been doing double phones. As I said, Best Buy was touting H2O as the "solution" but trying to see if any real experience.


----------

